# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Hitan prijevod s engleskog

## ivarica

molimo da se javi netko tko ima vremena za hitan prijevod NAJKASNIJE PREKSUTRA) JEDNOG DOKUMENTA NA 11 STRANICA S ENGLESKOG NA HRVATSKI.
MOJ MAIL JE U PROFILU
TENKS   :Heart:  
i sori za caps lock

----------


## TeddyBearz

9 stranica, zadnje dvije ne treba.  8)

----------


## Mony

A jel se dokument moze podijeliti na nekoliko nas dobrovoljaca?
Do preksutra bih na poslu mogla prevest 2-3 stranice. Doma nist ne stignem.

----------


## ms. ivy

isto, danas i sutra mogu nešto napraviti na poslu, doma niš...

----------


## mamma san

Također..

----------


## irenask

tek sam danas vidjela post ako još treba potrudit ću se

----------


## ivarica

hvala cure, vec je prevedeno.
imat cu vas u vidu sljedeci put   :Heart:

----------


## puros

i ja sam kasno stigla, ali za drugi put imaj i mene u vidu.

----------


## šmučka

Evo da ne otvaram novi topic prikrpat cu se tu.

Dosta hitno prebam prijevod slijedeceg izraza _accidental extension of the uterine incision_.


Hvala  :Heart:  .
[/i]

----------


## ms. ivy

totalno laički, slučajno proširenje reza maternice

ali neka doktorica će me sigurno ispraviti - nemam pojma o čemu se radi   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ms. ivy

pretpostavljam da je to kad se kirurgu omakne skalpel   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://www.taktikanova.hr/eH/

preporučam za pomoć u prevođenju!

----------


## mamma Juanita

nehotično širenje ureza maternice

----------


## šmučka

Thnx.  :Love:

----------

